# Hi from Großenkneten



## oxypoxy (Dec 5, 2021)

I make music and I like to sing.


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 6, 2021)

oxypoxy said:


> I make music and I like to sing.


Welcome, what kind of music? Got a playlist?


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome to VI-Control, @oxypoxy. Hope to be seeing you around, having fun!


----------



## oxypoxy (Dec 6, 2021)

nathantboler said:


> Welcome, what kind of music? Got a playlist?


Thanks for the welcome. Something like this: https://bit.ly/3lBQx2I


----------



## oxypoxy (Dec 6, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome to VI-Control, @oxypoxy. Hope to be seeing you around, having fun!


Thank you, Double Helix.


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 7, 2021)

oxypoxy said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Something like this: https://bit.ly/3lBQx2I


really nice, thanks for sharing. reminds me of Sigur Ros + Tennyson + Lali Puna a bit. Favorite tracks were 1 and 4. You should make em public!


----------



## oxypoxy (Dec 7, 2021)

nathantboler said:


> really nice, thanks for sharing. reminds me of Sigur Ros + Tennyson + Lali Puna a bit. Favorite tracks were 1 and 4. You should make em public!


Thanks, you even listened to them all.  I will make them public.


----------

